# Blown away! (Charvel DS-2 ST impression)



## Kabstract (Sep 24, 2011)

So, I went to my local music store for no reason aside from looking at some guitars I don't own 

I was looking at some DBZs and a few PRS SEs, then I saw this Charvel mixed in. I thought, "Cool, I've seen these online, wonder how they are". I grabbed it, seemed to play nice and sound nice acoustically. I grabbed a PRS SE Nick Catanese, a DBZ Bolero FM and Cavallo ST, an ESP LTD EC-256 and 401fm or w/e. 


I went into the jam room at the store, plugged into a Mesa Trans Atlantic 30 and let the games begin! 






So, I played in the two Hi gain channels on DBZ Cavallo, and found it was a little muddy. Thought it was the amp. I didn't take long, and switched to the Charvel DS-2 ST. On the first chord, I was blown away! All the muddiness was gone (I'm guessing because of the actives). 

The guitar felt awesome, the oiled neck was very fast, and stayed in tune very well. The body is a little smaller than most LP shapes, but that made it very, very comfortable and fairly light. Neck scoop was good, however, reaching the 23rd-24th fret is difficult. Neck is not ultra thin, but not thick either-very comfy. Finish was flawless except for the transition from finished to non-finished on the bass side of the neck. I had to look for it though, not noticeable any other way.

I played the Charvel for about 20 minutes, in disbelief of how well it felt. I played around some tone settings, the less distorted tones were alright, but the hi gain was great, and was shockingly close tonally to EMGs, which I usually dislike. 

I then grabbed an LTD EC-256, as it is the same price. I played it for about 3 minutes then switched back to the Charvel. No match here. The Charvel felt, looked, sounded, and played better.

THEN I grabbed the EC-401fm. I played this for about 5 minutes, but was disappointed (maybe just a poor setup) on the guitar. Tonally though, the 401 and the Charvel were fairly similar, surprisingly. 


So far, the Charvel had beaten 2 guitars twice it's price, but there was still more. I then grabbed the PRS SE Nick Catanse. This guitar has EMGs, and sounded very, very similar, aside from a bit more treble I think. The Charvel and the PRS were very similar, almost embarrassingly similar. Once again, the Charvel was still my preference. I do think if the PRS was setup a little bit better, it would out match the Charvel, but, not by much all things considered.

The DBZ Bolero felt very, very similar as well.

I was shocked. If they moved this guitars manufacturing from China to Korea, they could charge $600 if nothing was touched.

I just might be getting this guitar here soon.

Features
Model Desolation DS-2 ST 
Mahogany body with carved top 
Through-body fast neck with tilt-back scarf joint head stock 
Abalone "Keystone" position inlays 
Mahogany neck 
Oiled neck finish 
H/H pickup configuration 
Active Desolation bridge pickup 
Active Desolation neck pickup 
3-position toggle pickup switching 
Charvel - Jackson compound radius compensated bridge
Grover Tuners (on the model I played at least. Charvel's site said Charvel Locking,,,)





Basically, this guitar is the best bang for buck I've played ever. I would trade my ESP LTD EX-401FM for it in a second. Great backup for expensive guitars too. It may end up in your line up for your high gain needs


----------



## mystix (Sep 24, 2011)

nice!!! i've been wanting to play one of these for a while


----------



## gunch (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, that's nice to hear!


----------



## Kabstract (Sep 24, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> Wow, that's nice to hear!



Yeah, I thought they would be crap, but, if they are consistently good like this, then these will do great. I could foresee maybe a pickup change, but, everything else seemed of good quality, and the neck rocked. Def. worth checking out given a chance. Due to it being made in China, I would recommend trying before buying, despite my good experience. You never know.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review, between these and the Jackson X series, FMIC are onto a winner.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 25, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Thanks for the review, between these and the Jackson X series, FMIC are onto a winner.



I know, they have been stepping up their game lately. 

Soon enough I hope to see more Japanese and USA Jacksons and Charvels, they are kick ass already why not make some more?


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 26, 2011)

That finish must look killer in real life!


----------



## Kabstract (Sep 26, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> That finish must look killer in real life!



Yes, it is quite a nice top actually.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Sep 27, 2011)

Daftquestion, did you remember whether it had a 9v supply for the actives. If so excellent hot-rodding potential with actives of choice.


----------



## Kabstract (Sep 28, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Daftquestion, did you remember whether it had a 9v supply for the actives. If so excellent hot-rodding potential with actives of choice.



It did have a 9volt, and it had one of those easy access battery holders (Like on Fernandes guitars).



I am 99% positive, unless my memory is failing


----------

